# What non-alcoholic beverage do you prefer with your Habanos?



## WanderingUgly (Dec 5, 2006)

I've only found cold water to be compatible. My usual drink is a European beer or a nice Cabernet. But I was wondering, particularly for those of you who don't drink any alcohol, what you prefer?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like water, coffee, Pepsi or sometimes some Cranberry Juice. 

Most of the time its water or coffee.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Coffee but I think I need to slow down on it, Doc says I have an Ulcer..


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Coffee, Cold Green Tea, Lemonade


ATL


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

sem-up :cb


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Athough I definitely dig on rum, whiskey/bourbon, and now Boddingtons with stogies, I can't really pair those at 7:30 a.m. My other favs include:

*A well-made mocha (not [email protected])
*cafe Americano
*yerba matte
*Earl Grey tea (and flavored variants like cream/vanilla, etc)
*lapsang souchong tea (very smoky flavoring)
*big 'ole glass of agua


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet tea, coffee, Pepsi, or water. Mostly sweet tea or coffee.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Coffee for me - almost exclusively


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*.*

Ice water, Diet Coke, _Perrier_.p


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

Very weak pu-erh tea

Yerba Mate (also very weak)

Water with a tiny sprinkle of baking soda in it (seems to help clear my palate)

Hojicha

Good darjeeling

White tea (probably my favorite because the lack of tannins)

To me, the key is make sure the tea is weak in all cases, because strong tea really masks the palate's ability to taste certain notes, IMHO.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: .*



BiggDawg said:


> _Perrier_.p


Perrier with lemon is great.

I prefer coffee or Pepsi, since they both are good at counterbalancing a strong nicotine buzz.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Sweet tea, coffee, Pepsi, or water. Mostly sweet tea or coffee.


i'm with Joe...


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

I've recently found Hot Apple Cider is very good.....if you want to add a little bite, drop a little Jim Beam in it.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

bottled water and a good cup of coffee


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice strong cup of coffee. Also like a freshly made mocha frappuccino.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I usually drink Dr. Pepper when I smoke. If it's alcoholic, scotch is preferred, but also a dark beer.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jun 12, 2006)

Depends but mostly coffe or a good Chai tea with some honey.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

my fav. is dr pepper


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Depends on what I'm smoking. Stronger cigars I like Coke Zero, for Medium cigars I like Apple juice. In the morning usually some Orange juice. Go figure :ss


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Mostly coffee, or sometimes green tea.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Diet Barqs Root Beer or Diet Sierra Mist. The Root Beer compliments a strong cigar and the Diet Sierra Mist actually lets you concentrate on the flavors of the cigar.

95% of the time, I do not drink alcohol with my cigars.

scottie


----------



## WanderingUgly (Dec 5, 2006)

Now thats a much broader spectrum than I ever imagined. Will have to try the Perrier and Diet Sierra Mist. I am a bit surprised no one said Chocolate Milk!


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr. Pepper, Root Beer or usually nothing at all.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Diet Coke, Diet Barqs Root Beer or nothing at all


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

> What non-alcoholic beverage do you prefer with your Habanos?


No.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Tonic with lime. Doesn't go well with all cigars I have tried, but it's worked for most.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

RootBeer and Cigars

I like rootbeer it's the only non-alcoholic drink that I can stomache with a cigar. Although there have been some pretty good ideas here that I might have to try.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Iced Tea or Water fer me...


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Coffee in the morning. Diet Coke during the day. Rum at night, if it's a spicy or strong cigar. But then again, I haven't smoked a cigar since September.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife's or grandmother's tea (no others will work)
rootbeer 
dr. pepper, dr. thunder, etc


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Legends of the Playground said:


> Coffee in the morning. Diet Coke during the day. Rum at night, if it's a spicy or strong cigar. But then again, *I haven't smoked a cigar since September.*


Whaaaaatt?????


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

water, sometimes good coffee


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hot green tea. It's olde tyme, and it compliments fresher cigars.


----------



## Event Horizon (Sep 24, 2006)

I like a nice ice cold glass of Pepsi.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Coffee, more than anything else. There's just something very symmetrical about the tastes of coffee and Cuban cigars. Especially Cuban coffee! :dr

Otherwise, mineral water.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I often like to have coffee as well...either African or Brazilian. I keep a bottle of Fiji water on hand to cleanse the palate between sips and puffs. Sometimes the Fiji alone is good enough, especially on a full stomach.

For fuller cigars I go with ginger ale or root beer. I think I'll give "sweet" tea a try.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> I often like to have coffee as well...either African or Brazilian. I keep a bottle of Fiji water on hand to cleanse the palate between sips and puffs. Sometimes the Fiji alone is good enough, especially on a full stomach.
> 
> For fuller cigars I go with ginger ale or root beer. I think I'll give "sweet" tea a try.


I'm going to have to try root beer next time...a Weinhardts or Kemper.

Mmmm...hadn't even thought of ginger ale.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

When I smoke I probably drink an alcoholic beverage 90% of the time.

But coffee really works well with a small maduro in the morning.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

icewater, dr. pepper, coke or barq's


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

I like real brewed tea... moderately sweet.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

lenguamor said:


> I'm going to have to try root beer next time...a Weinhardts or Kemper.
> 
> Mmmm...hadn't even thought of ginger ale.


Weinhardt's is money.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Espresso, coffee and/or water. :ss


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

A full bodied coffee, semi-sweet (Fresh Ground Kona or Tanzian Peaberry), Olong Tea, 2 minute Steep & semi-sweet or Ice cold bottled water. 

Water goes with most anything, however, the coffee or tea go best with the more full bodied cigars.

Johnny


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Non Alcohol would be Jasmine or Chrysanthemum tea. 

Alcohol is Johnny Walker Black. :al


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Either coffee or water with lemon


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just plain old regular coffee or bottled water for me


----------



## handyman (Dec 19, 2006)

i like tea and coffee but my favorite is diet vernors ginger ale! the spice flavor really compliments the cigar.:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

organic, unsweetened black tea at room temperature


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Tizer seems to be doing me well at the moment. (http://www.tizer.co.uk/)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I can't have an alcoholic beverage with my cigar, I drink vodka instead.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

moogjuke said:


> Very weak pu-erh tea
> 
> Yerba Mate (also very weak)
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I can't pronounce a bit of that.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

What's a non-alcoholic beverage?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Coffee, Crystal Light Peach tea, water...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> What's a non-alcoholic beverage?


Vodka....well, it might be a little alcoholic...but it ain't a lot.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> If I can't have an alcoholic beverage with my cigar, I drink vodka instead.


:r I think this is the best response yet....


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

either sweet tea, water, cofee, or a little pepsi


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Usually strong coffee, black. Sometimes lemonaid in the afternoon though. Someone else mentioned cranberry juice & I'll give that a try.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Coffee, Diet Coke.


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

I always prefer beer. Dos XX lager in the green bottle. Newcastle. Murphy's Scottish Ale. 

.....ok, not always, as I think about it.....

The Balvinie 15 single malt Scotch.
Macallen 18
Crown and water, lots of water lots of ice.

Had some red table wine last night and it didn't go at all. Was good with dinner tho.

Oh, jeeze, you said, NON alcoholic. Im an idiot. 
Water is the only thing I have tried. I don't drink soda pop.

Accident


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NO ALCOHOL WITH YOUR HABANOS, not a chance:r ........ask Rock Star, he has to have aged scotch.......me, I like to watch him get drunk:r


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

Coffee without a doubt for the morning cigar there is no substitute. Water is always a good choice, never gave root beer much of a thought but I might try it!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

The only thing I Have tried so far is my usual drink.. other than water that is... Diet Pepsi.

<--- Such a noob.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

I love drinkng coffee.... I tryed drinking soda and it didnt work for me it was to sweet. I thought about trying some black teas but yet have'nt .


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i like cold water, coffee or iced tea.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I drink the "Nectar of The Gods" with a good cigar. The darkest, strongest form of coffee available, served up John Wayne style.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Root beer or iced Chai Tea. they both bring out wonderful flavors in a cigar as well as clean the palate :2



:cb


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Big cup o' espresso.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*One More*



BiggDawg said:


> Ice water, Diet Coke, _Perrier_.


I'll add one more, when available: J W Dundee *Honey Brown* Lager.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

monster green


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> monster green


I hear you enjoy Pepsi, too.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't normally drink with a cigar- when I'm alone. With friends or herfing, the mouth needs some lubrication, however, and I usually go with some coffee. (birds of a feather thing)


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Cold spring water, sometimes good coffee.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I like a good root beer (not a cheap store brand) or water or Coke. Sometimes a good Mocha.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Favorites in order:

Coffee, Water, Root Beer (diet sometimes), Colas, Cream Soda, rarely tea (iced tea or hot tea in any variety outside of funky herbal flavors)


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I like water...but that's pretty much all I drink....that's non alcoholic


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Sprite. If I'm having a good maduro, and it's a bit cooler outside, a hot chocolate makes an EXCELLENT pairing.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

A can of this stuff usually:



Yummm, the best cola money can buy.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Breast milk is always good but not always readily available so I drink Iced Tea when I can't get that.:al


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Sprite. If I'm having a good maduro, and it's a bit cooler outside, a hot chocolate makes an EXCELLENT pairing.


If you're having a good maduro, its not a Habano  (at least not yet anyway)

San Pellegrino for me.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

Wish I had the juice to find out....someday! :ss


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet tea with lemon. If not available, iced tea with lemon and Equal (or Splenda).

Also, orange juice is a good complement. Same principle as for iced tea: Hot and spicy cigar with cold and sweet beverage.


----------

